# Problems with 2003 Audi A6



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey everyone, I just acquired my 3.0 and before I've even had time to register it, CEL came on. I brought it in to be scanned, and it pulled two codes. I think both of them have to do with the transmission and I want to get peoples' opinions before I went and sold my left arm for repair at the Audi dealership because my local shop won't touch an auto tranny








17125:
Torque Converter, clutch stuck, off/no power
P-0741-003
Mechanical malfunction

Has anyone experienced these problems before?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Problems with 2003 Audi A6 (Mk2Fever)*

Sounds like the seller cleared the code just before you acquired the car.
The DTC 17125 means that a seal deep inside the Torque Converter has rotted and needs replacing. Unfortunately the seal is not a replaceable part so you will need a new Torque Convertor installed to clear to code.
http://www.articlesbase.com/ca....html


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Problems with 2003 Audi A6 (GLS-S4)*

P.O. Was my grandma. I guess Audi just never told her about it, she said she's had the check engine light come on and off a few times and the dealer said it was just the gas cap not screwed on tightly.








this looks like a big procedure.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Problems with 2003 Audi A6 (Mk2Fever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2Fever* »_she said she's had the check engine light come on and off a few times and the dealer said it was just the gas cap not screwed on tightly.

Grandma have VAG ? j/k
Was this before the car went off warranty?
What is the vehicle's mileage now?



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 10:57 AM 7/22/2008_


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Problems with 2003 Audi A6 (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Grandma have VAG ? j/k
Was this before the car went off warranty?
What is the vehicle's mileage now?
_Modified by GLS-S4 at 10:57 AM 7/22/2008_

I have no proof that the problem existed pre-warranty expiration. 
Car just ticked 61,000 miles. 
I'm guessing I have to bite the bullet. 
The question is, whether the car is worth saving or not. It's been in a few fender benders, driven in NYC its whole life, and has had a dozen alignments. Is the tranny the first of many things to go?
Should I just trade this piece in and buy a new GTI or something?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Problems with 2003 Audi A6 (Mk2Fever)*

The A6 is a good car and very unfortunate that your first problem had to be the dreaded TC seal.
The tranny itself is fine.
On the A6 3.0 with the engine braced, the trans can be pulled from underneath without removing the engine for a new TC install.
Suggest find a few shops and get some quotes so that you can make an informed decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Problems with 2003 Audi A6 (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_The A6 is a good car and very unfortunate that your first problem had to be the dreaded TC seal.
The tranny itself is fine.
On the A6 3.0 with the engine braced, the trans can be pulled from underneath without removing the engine for a new TC install.
Suggest find a few shops and get some quotes so that you can make an informed decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's good to hear. If this has been occurring for a while though, is it just the TC that's causing the problems? Clutch and Tranny gears are O.K.?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Problems with 2003 Audi A6 (Mk2Fever)*

If you don't notice any symptoms other than CEL and 17125 DTC, transmission is fine for now.
If I were you...
Drive the car nicely til fixed or sell it and likely take a hit on the TC replacement cost that the buyer will have to deal with.
If fixing and esp if keeping for awhile, replace trans fluid and filter along with installing new TC. Inspect CV boots, front brakes, etc, while everything is apart and replace anything needed.
These cars will go forever with proper maintenance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

